# XI'AN | Rongmin Science & Technology Garden | 215m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

六公司荣民科创园项目41小时顺利完成8000立方米混凝土浇筑 - 行讯宝


4月11日22时,经过41小时鏖战,六公司荣民科创园项目部顺利完成8000立方米方筏板混凝土浇筑,比原定计划提前15小时,创下中铁二十局房建工程一次性混凝土浇筑之最。西安荣民科创园项目总建筑面积约23万平方米,其中2号楼高度达215米,基坑深度15米,局部达到20.6米,筏板最大厚度8.3米,基坑深度、筏板厚度及一次性浇筑方量均达中铁二十局房建项目之最。筏板浇筑前,该项目技术团队通过技术经济对比分析不断优化技术方案,精心构建了混凝土浇筑BIM模型,对混凝土浇筑方量、浇筑速度和施工质量进行全面把控。浇筑期间




hangxunbao.com














By 皓瀚霏凡


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-04 by blue902


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-28 by 皓瀚霏凡


----------

